# New air assist help



## Glenn-1 (Apr 4, 2021)

I’m getting a graco 395 air assist. A few questions. Is a flat tip conversion kit the way to go. Comes with a G40 gun. Are the flat tips better than regular tips?
also, what tip sizes should I ask for as they are going to throw a few in. Does the air assist spray a different tip size for certain products than a regular airless sprayer.
ive always sprayed with a 395 and 495 airless. This will be my first time using an air assist. They are offering some free stuff when i pick it up but being a newbie to air assist I don’t know what I’ll need. Will mostly be using it for cabinets and trim. Water base lacquer along with old school lacquer, and some acrylics.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

You should opt for the G15, then you won't need to spend money on a conversion kit. You won't ever need to spray above the 1500psi limit on the G15 if always using air. I think most people like the G40 because they can use it like a regular airless gun with the reversible tips. But its such an expensive gun, I wouldn't dream of using it like that.


----------



## Glenn-1 (Apr 4, 2021)

So the g15 is a flat tip gun? I have two airless sprayers. I want this to be air assist only. So G15 way to go then?


----------



## Glenn-1 (Apr 4, 2021)

Also I read that I need aaf tips for this gun. What sizes should I get to start out with. I can not buy in my area have to come with sprayer or order on line after the fact. I have some cabinets to spray right away but don’t know what tips I should have on hand.


----------



## Jaxpaint (Aug 23, 2007)

The Finishpro 395 AA should come with the G40 gun and the flat tip conversion kit. Mine also came with an AAM 309 tip. I use mine mainly for cabinet painting with Cabinet Coat. I have tried various flat tip sizes and found that an AAF 408 works best for me. You could go up to an AAF 410 as well. With waterborne products I recommend staying away from the AAM tips as they seem to clog more. Also, I recommend picking up some tip cleaning needles. Tip Cleaning Needles – Air Assisted Airless Spray Equipment


----------



## Glenn-1 (Apr 4, 2021)

Jaxpaint said:


> The Finishpro 395 AA should come with the G40 gun and the flat tip conversion kit. Mine also came with an AAM 309 tip. I use mine mainly for cabinet painting with Cabinet Coat. I have tried various flat tip sizes and found that an AAF 408 works best for me. You could go up to an AAF 410 as well. With waterborne products I recommend staying away from the AAM tips as they seem to clog more. Also, I recommend picking up some tip cleaning needles. Tip Cleaning Needles – Air Assisted Airless Spray Equipment


Thank you I will get those sizes. Have you tried the reversible flat tips. Would they help with clogging with water base coatings?


----------



## Jaxpaint (Aug 23, 2007)

Glenn-1 said:


> Thank you I will get those sizes. Have you tried the reversible flat tips. Would they help with clogging with water base coatings?
> View attachment 111873


I didn't even know that there was a reversible flat tip. Too pricey for me. I think the Graco AAF tips are just fine. Just clean them well after use.


----------



## Glenn-1 (Apr 4, 2021)

Jaxpaint said:


> I didn't even know that there was a reversible flat tip. Too pricey for me. I think the Graco AAF tips are just fine. Just clean them well after use.


Ok thanks. The reversible tips are 75$ each, it’s just the initial outlay of the head for a few hundred bucks.


----------



## Jaxpaint (Aug 23, 2007)

In that case it may be worth it. I don't get many clogs as long as I clean out the tips really well after using but those reversable tips are interesting. I'd like to hear some feedback on how they spray, etc.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Glenn-1 said:


> I’m getting a graco 395 air assist. A few questions. Is a flat tip conversion kit the way to go. Comes with a G40 gun. Are the flat tips better than regular tips?
> also, what tip sizes should I ask for as they are going to throw a few in. Does the air assist spray a different tip size for certain products than a regular airless sprayer.
> ive always sprayed with a 395 and 495 airless. This will be my first time using an air assist. They are offering some free stuff when i pick it up but being a newbie to air assist I don’t know what I’ll need. Will mostly be using it for cabinets and trim. Water base lacquer along with old school lacquer, and some acrylics.


Wow. Your going to run all those different products through the same pump?


----------



## Camienard (May 13, 2021)

interesting...


----------

